# Post Impala Convertible Stereos



## BIGTONY

Im mainly looking ideas for the rear seat area i know you can stick a speaker in the fact center but i ld like more sound than that so what are all you guys doing for more rear fill cant really to the 4 6x9s across the rear deck like in the hard tops dont really need trunk shots saw those in the other topic Thanks


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## BIGTONY

This area but in nice cars with stereos LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Dylante63

can u put a speaker down from the armrest without it getting in the way of vert stuff?


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Dec 4 2008, 08:38 PM~12340756
> *can u put a speaker down from the armrest without it getting in the way of vert stuff?
> *


If you can they would have to be THIN and if anyone slid there ass to the corner u woudlnt hear shit but BUTTffled sound LOL


----------



## Elpintor

Here is what I'm planning on mine...Hope it helps.


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 5 2008, 07:31 AM~12343314
> *Here is what I'm planning on mine...Hope it helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I was planing on the front and rear the idea is not bad of running the rear speaks on the door but imleaving my doors stock and dont want the pod hanging off of it when i open it


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

is this gonna be a hopper? :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Dec 9 2008, 08:08 PM~12384959
> *is this gonna be a hopper? :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Low_Ryde




----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Dec 10 2008, 06:59 PM~12394369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Dec 10 2008, 07:59 PM~12394369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good. Could even go as far as to go with a 4" component set and maybe get it to look almost factory. :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 5 2008, 07:31 AM~12343314
> *Here is what I'm planning on mine...Hope it helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Like this one


----------



## MR JOKER

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Dec 10 2008, 07:59 PM~12394369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN THAT LOOKS NICE


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## milkbone

WE NEED MORE PICS


----------



## Low_Ryde

this is from a 75 rag, but its still good for ideas


----------



## 67juiced

Good topic....Any more?


----------



## 82-REDRUM

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Dec 10 2008, 08:59 PM~12394369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 im defenitly doing that


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Mr Impala

all we do is put a set of speakers in the piston cover we perforae it real nice look factory and everythings hidden and sounds good. 5 1/4 in the rear speaker 2 6.5's in the piston covers 2 6.5's in the kicks a 5 1/4 in the dash and done deal 6 high end speakers driven with proper power 3 8's and you wil have a NICE sounding system


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 11 2009, 03:00 PM~12671160
> *all we do is put a set of speakers in the piston cover we perforae it real nice look factory and everythings hidden and sounds good. 5 1/4 in the rear speaker 2 6.5's in the piston covers 2 6.5's  in the kicks a 5 1/4 in the dash and done deal 6 high end speakers driven with proper power 3 8's and you wil have a NICE sounding system
> *


hhsdfg


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 11 2009, 02:00 PM~12671160
> *all we do is put a set of speakers in the piston cover we perforae it real nice look factory and everythings hidden and sounds good. 5 1/4 in the rear speaker 2 6.5's in the piston covers 2 6.5's  in the kicks a 5 1/4 in the dash and done deal 6 high end speakers driven with proper power 3 8's and you wil have a NICE sounding system
> *


Nice setup


----------



## Mr Impala

same way this one is done and sounds really good.


----------



## ILUVMY82

these LOOK REALLY FUCKIN GOOD right here almost stock



> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde+Dec 10 2008, 07:59 PM~12394369-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Low_Ryde_@Jan 3 2009, 04:10 PM~12594716
> *this is from a 75 rag, but its still good for ideas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 11 2009, 02:18 PM~12671296
> *same way this one is done and sounds really good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good, can barely notice it. :biggrin:


----------



## supercoolguy

what are piston covers? is that the thing in the back seat that the boot snaps to?


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Jan 13 2009, 01:36 PM~12692586
> *what are piston covers? is that the thing in the back seat that the boot snaps to?
> *


piston covers are the pieces where the ash tray is...and then it has the upper part which is a seperaate piece that the boot snaps onto


----------



## supercoolguy

so where's the speaker go? under the ash try? can you see them? mine already has a small hole on the top part im guessing the last owner had a tweeter there. kinda like the green one on here.


----------



## SIKSIX

This is a great topic...been wondering what I'm gonna do.

Keep posting pics and ideas!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Jan 13 2009, 04:11 PM~12694537
> *so where's the speaker go? under the ash try? can you see them? mine already has a small hole on the top part im guessing  the last owner had a tweeter there. kinda like the green one on here.
> *


Look very closely at the pic Mr. Impala posted. Look under the chrome trim that is under the ashtray. A little to the left. You can see the preforations for the speaker. :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 13 2009, 07:23 PM~12695214
> *Look very closely at the pic Mr. Impala posted. Look under the chrome trim that is under the ashtray.  A little to the left.  You can see the preforations for the speaker. :biggrin:
> *


HERE???


----------



## SIKSIX

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Dec 10 2008, 08:59 PM~12394369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I assuming this was a custom job? Or can you buy these? What size is that speaker?


----------



## supercoolguy

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 13 2009, 06:23 PM~12695214
> *Look very closely at the pic Mr. Impala posted. Look under the chrome trim that is under the ashtray.  A little to the left.  You can see the preforations for the speaker. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks. I do like them better when they still look stock. That one looks good.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 14 2009, 09:53 AM~12701707
> *HERE???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 14 2009, 09:54 AM~12701716
> *I assuming this was a custom job? Or can you buy these? What size is that speaker?
> *


Custom


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Jan 14 2009, 12:13 PM~12702812
> *Thanks. I do like them better when they still look stock. That one looks good.
> *


Yup. Thats the way to go. :biggrin:


----------



## SIKSIX

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 16 2009, 05:34 PM~12726131
> *Yes  :biggrin:
> *



That looks real clean...I couldn't see it til you said something


----------



## supercoolguy

X2


----------



## 67juiced

I got a 67 vert I would like to do like the one in the pic below. Is it possible to mount a 6x9 at an angle tho? Instead of the componet set. Any pics of 65-68s out there?  



> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Dec 10 2008, 09:59 PM~12394369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jan 18 2009, 08:14 AM~12739256
> *I got a 67 vert I would like to do like the one in the pic below. Is it possible to mount a 6x9 at an angle tho? Instead of the componet set. Any pics of 65-68s out there?
> *


ive seen pics of a 61 rag in an LRM from about 2-3years ago that had 6x9s in the piston covers... they werent angled, but it looked ok... i dont think 6x9s would work well if you tried to mount them like the picture above, for one theyd probably stick out to much, and from what ive been told 6x9s need an encloser with alot of airspace to sound decent.... 4x6s or 5-6" coaxials might be a better choice if you dont want components


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Jan 18 2009, 12:50 PM~12739845
> *ive seen pics of a 61 rag in an LRM from about 2-3years ago that had 6x9s in the piston covers... they werent angled, but it looked ok...  i dont think 6x9s would work well if you tried to mount them like the picture above, for one theyd probably stick out to much, and from what ive been told 6x9s need an encloser with alot of airspace to sound decent.... 4x6s or 5-6" coaxials might be a better choice if you dont want components
> *


Cool. Thanks for the info


----------



## lone star

if someone produced those i would by a set.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2009, 11:06 AM~12739936
> *if someone produced those i would by a set.
> *


If I had access to a vert impala I would make you a set! :biggrin:


----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2009, 01:06 PM~12739936
> *if someone produced those i would by a set.
> *


X2....Sounds like someone that knows what they're doing could make a little side cash.....


----------



## SIKSIX

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2009, 12:06 PM~12739936
> *if someone produced those i would by a set.
> *



x76


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 26 2008, 07:12 PM~12532952
> *Like this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## supercoolguy

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 19 2009, 09:22 AM~12747881
> *If I had access to a vert impala I would make you a set!  :biggrin:
> *


damn if you were closer you could use mine if i gotta set :thumbsup:


----------



## SIKSIX

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Jan 20 2009, 06:14 PM~12763585
> *damn if you were closer you could use mine if i gotta set  :thumbsup:
> *



For real...someone in MN with a 66 rag needs to go see that guy :biggrin:


----------



## cl1965ss

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 21 2009, 10:36 AM~12769735
> *For real...someone in MN with a 66 rag needs to go see that guy  :biggrin:
> *


I WILL BUILD YOU SOMETHING FOR YOUR RIDE. BEEN DOING THIS FOR 18 YEARS JUST MOVED HERE FROM FLORIDA. HERE IS A PIC OF A 70 CONV. CUTLASS I BUILT SOME PODS IN. BUT WE CAN DO WHAT EVER.


----------



## supercoolguy

Dang no love for me. It's cool, i'm broke anyways.


----------



## cl1965ss

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy_@Jan 21 2009, 02:41 PM~12771738
> *Dang no love for me. It's cool, i'm broke anyways.
> *


I WILL BUILD YOU A SET TOO, IF YOU COME TO DENVER. :biggrin:


----------



## supercoolguy




----------



## SIKSIX

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 21 2009, 01:33 PM~12771668
> *I WILL BUILD YOU SOMETHING FOR YOUR RIDE. BEEN DOING THIS FOR 18 YEARS JUST MOVED HERE FROM FLORIDA. HERE IS A PIC OF A 70 CONV. CUTLASS I BUILT SOME PODS IN. BUT WE CAN DO WHAT EVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ahh...shit. Didn't know you did that man...what area you stay in??


----------



## cl1965ss

> _Originally posted by SIKSIX_@Jan 21 2009, 03:11 PM~12771984
> *Ahh...shit. Didn't know you did that man...what area you stay in??
> *


I AM IN LONE TREE RIGHT BY THE PARK MEADOWS MALL.


----------



## SIKSIX

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Jan 21 2009, 02:24 PM~12772111
> *I AM IN LONE TREE RIGHT BY THE PARK MEADOWS MALL.
> *



PM SENT


----------



## 63 ss rider

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jan 18 2009, 10:06 AM~12739936
> *if someone produced those i would by a set.
> *


ill buy a set for 64


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by supercoolguy+Jan 20 2009, 05:14 PM~12763585-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn if you were closer you could use mine if i gotta set  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SIKSIX_@Jan 21 2009, 08:36 AM~12769735
> *For real...someone in MN with a 66 rag needs to go see that guy  :biggrin:
> *


Been looking to see if anyone has one I could have access to, but no luck yet.


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## 67juiced

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Dec 10 2008, 09:59 PM~12394369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much would soming like this run?


----------



## 63 ss rider

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Jan 23 2009, 04:25 PM~12796013
> *How much would soming like this run?
> *


x2


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## ICEE*63

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 26 2008, 06:12 PM~12532952
> *Like this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's my car and my tweets scream and my base is very loud especially for a drop and no rattles at all :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## C-Bass

Anyone that's interested in the piston cover style pods PM me...if there is a common size people want maybe we can get a group thing going on


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 11 2009, 03:00 PM~12671160
> *all we do is put a set of speakers in the piston cover we perforae it real nice look factory and everythings hidden and sounds good. 5 1/4 in the rear speaker 2 6.5's in the piston covers 2 6.5's  in the kicks a 5 1/4 in the dash and done deal 6 high end speakers driven with proper power 3 8's and you wil have a NICE sounding system
> *



Copy!


----------



## _Sweet_Baby_Girl




----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by _Sweet_Baby_Girl_@Mar 8 2009, 07:18 PM~13219360
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## low350

> _Originally posted by Low_Ryde_@Dec 10 2008, 07:59 PM~12394369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT SIZE ARE THE BOTTOM SPEAKER


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## VEGASPHIL




----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by low350_@Mar 26 2009, 09:27 PM~13403531
> *WHAT SIZE ARE THE BOTTOM SPEAKER
> *


looks like a 6"


----------



## BIGTONY

How about some shots of someconvertible trunks with hydraulics and woofers


----------



## ICEE*63

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Feb 21 2010, 10:59 PM~16685357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Anymore pics of HER LOL nice car any trunk shots?


----------



## ICEE*63

I have 3 12 in a sealed box which the 12s face up towards the conv top


----------



## ICEE*63




----------



## ICEE*63

found a better pic


----------



## WayOfLifeOC

http://i743.photobucket.com/albums/xx74/se...100303-1908.jpg
http://i743.photobucket.com/albums/xx74/se...100303-1909.jpg
http://i743.photobucket.com/albums/xx74/se...00303-19092.jpg
http://i743.photobucket.com/albums/xx74/se...100303-1909.jpg
http://i743.photobucket.com/albums/xx74/se...100303-1910.jpg
http://i743.photobucket.com/albums/xx74/se...100303-1910.jpg
http://i743.photobucket.com/albums/xx74/se...100303-1911.jpg


----------



## SixDeuce

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Feb 22 2010, 07:07 PM~16692504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found a better pic
> *


THAT SHIT THER hits hard.............and the hi's are crisp and clear :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0


----------



## vertex

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC_@Mar 21 2010, 06:37 AM~16950827
> *http://i743.photobucket.com/albums/xx74/se...100303-1908.jpg
> http://i743.photobucket.com/albums/xx74/se...100303-1909.jpg
> http://i743.photobucket.com/albums/xx74/se...00303-19092.jpg
> http://i743.photobucket.com/albums/xx74/se...100303-1909.jpg
> http://i743.photobucket.com/albums/xx74/se...100303-1910.jpg
> http://i743.photobucket.com/albums/xx74/se...100303-1910.jpg
> http://i743.photobucket.com/albums/xx74/se...100303-1911.jpg
> *



quit posting pics of my car.. :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister

more pics of interior speaker positions please :biggrin:


----------



## sj_sharx4

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 11 2009, 03:00 PM~12671160
> *all we do is put a set of speakers in the piston cover we perforae it real nice look factory and everythings hidden and sounds good. 5 1/4 in the rear speaker 2 6.5's in the piston covers 2 6.5's  in the kicks a 5 1/4 in the dash and done deal 6 high end speakers driven with proper power 3 8's and you wil have a NICE sounding system
> *


 6.5" Hertz Components up fronts----2.150 pdx amp
pair of 6.5" coaxials in pistons and pair of 5.25" coaxials--- 4.100 pdx 
(3) 8's or (2) 10's jl w3v3---- 600.1pdx amps. 

Would this setup compare to 4 6x9's amplified in a hardtop?


----------



## RATTOP




----------



## loudandclear60




----------



## grounded4now

:wow: Any more pics of this?!


----------



## IndividualsCC

Good info here... Wish I would've checked here first before starting on mine. Installing DB Platinum series PT5.0...DB Drive Okur Amps (A5 125.4 and A5 1200.10)...Pioneer DEH P4000...Pioneer DEQ 7600...Pioneer TS-W3002D4

Nothing truly expensive or hard to come by, just tired of singing to myself. :biggrin: 

My first mistake was the kick panels so they will have to be modified or remade all together. But I have more time than money so it's all good. :cheesy: I'll post the changes as we go....headed to the garage to tear some shit up. :happysad: 

The car this stuff is going in...








The stuff...








The first screw up...


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Jul 2 2010, 05:05 PM~17948356
> *Good info here... Wish I would've checked here first before starting on mine. Installing DB Platinum series PT5.0...DB Drive Okur Amps (A5 125.4 and A5 1200.10)...Pioneer DEH P4000...Pioneer DEQ 7600...Pioneer TS-W3002D4
> 
> Nothing truly expensive or hard to come by, just tired of singing to myself.  :biggrin:
> 
> My first mistake was the kick panels so they will have to be modified or remade all together. But I have more time than money so it's all good.  :cheesy:  I'll post the changes as we go....headed to the garage to tear some shit up.  :happysad:
> 
> The car this stuff is going in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first screw up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats a beautiful looking car bro :thumbsup:


----------



## IndividualsCC

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Jul 3 2010, 02:46 AM~17951019
> *thats a beautiful looking car bro :thumbsup:
> *


Appreciate it!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

> _Originally posted by IndividualsCC_@Jul 2 2010, 05:05 PM~17948356
> *Good info here... Wish I would've checked here first before starting on mine. Installing DB Platinum series PT5.0...DB Drive Okur Amps (A5 125.4 and A5 1200.10)...Pioneer DEH P4000...Pioneer DEQ 7600...Pioneer TS-W3002D4
> 
> Nothing truly expensive or hard to come by, just tired of singing to myself.  :biggrin:
> 
> My first mistake was the kick panels so they will have to be modified or remade all together. But I have more time than money so it's all good.  :cheesy:  I'll post the changes as we go....headed to the garage to tear some shit up.  :happysad:
> 
> The car this stuff is going in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first screw up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted

ttt


----------



## Low_Ryde




----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by loudandclear60_@May 6 2010, 10:55 PM~17415972
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## KERRBSS

:biggrin:


----------



## TRC931

I always thought it would be dope to make a fiber glass mold that would mount on the convertible rack by the latches for the top

then run the wires down the tops rack, and they would be upside down when the tops up and then when its down they would be like rear deck speakers


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Feb 22 2010, 08:07 PM~16692504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found a better pic
> *


I love zapco amps! one of the only companies to use balanced audio and have a dsp computer program!!


----------



## ICEE*63

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## CHUCC




----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## 82-REDRUM

Ttt


----------



## Hydrohype

Low_Ryde said:


>


Oh yea Im diggin this, I just have to make sure I have room for my window crank.. this is a good thread, I came hear looking for some pointers.... (right click and save on my end)


----------



## Hydrohype

Mr Impala said:


> same way this one is done and sounds really good.




damm,,, that's nice..


----------



## Hydrohype

Low_Ryde said:


> ive seen pics of a 61 rag in an LRM from about 2-3years ago that had 6x9s in the piston covers... they werent angled, but it looked ok... i dont think 6x9s would work well if you tried to mount them like the picture above, for one theyd probably stick out to much, and from what ive been told 6x9s need an encloser with alot of airspace to sound decent.... 4x6s or 5-6" coaxials might be a better choice if you dont want components


I think your right..


----------



## Hydrohype

BIGTONY said:


> How about some shots of someconvertible trunks with hydraulics and woofers


 this box was custom made for my caddy many years ago, it was running old fosgate dvc 12 inch with a crossfire 1000
d mono.. it hit just okay,, later I put 2 jl w6's with a 500 watt mono jL amp.. I sold the car but kept my sub's and my amp for my vert..







the box looks smaller from this angle.. because of it's funny shape..















hear it is in the trunk of my rag, (it's not hooked up yet) just to give me an idea of how things are going to fit later on!















Im not going to cut this car for a while, (I want more horsepower and a cleaner paint) for now my plan is to tighten it up, put some skirts on it, and have nice sounds! hopefully I will get that done before this summer ends?


----------



## Hydrohype

All my old parts from my caddy... I am on budget.. so I did not go with speaker pod's.. 
If your in So Cal area? Hit up WHITEHORSE CUSTOMZ for any stereo, custom pod's and sub box fabrication need's...

They are a good professional honest team of guys...818-471-1421...


----------



## Chingo

my 62 rag


----------



## CCC925

ICEE*63 said:


> That's my car and my tweets scream and my base is very loud especially for a drop and no rattles at all :biggrin:


I've Seen it at the show lately , looks even nicer now


----------



## TheREGAL_B

Chingo said:


> View attachment 881217
> View attachment 881225
> my 62 rag


Thought about something like this in my 62 rag how does that bass sound?


----------



## Soccer63SS

Mr Impala said:


> all we do is put a set of speakers in the piston cover we perforae it real nice look factory and everythings hidden and sounds good. 5 1/4 in the rear speaker 2 6.5's in the piston covers 2 6.5's in the kicks a 5 1/4 in the dash and done deal 6 high end speakers driven with proper power 3 8's and you wil have a NICE sounding system


Brent, got any pics of putting speakers in piston covers??
U perforate the metal lower piston cover and then just cover with vinyl like normal??


----------



## chapsss88

6TRAY RAG!!!


----------

